# Charcoal tablets -do they help anyone with gas?



## Guest (Jul 12, 1999)

I have seen charcoal tablets in the drug store and wondered if they would help my daughter with the intestinal gas that she seems to suffer from. Has anyone else had any success with them? Sometimes she takes Extra Strenght Gas-X, but I don't know if that helps her or if it just finally goes away anyway. Has anyone found anything that seems to help with this gas?Along the same lines I have noticed that after she goes swimming she frequently has bad stomach aches several hours later, and I was wondering if it was because she had swallowed so much air while swimming. If so, would Gas-X or something like that help prevent the gas from building up if she took it prior to swimming? Any thoughts about this? Thanks!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I have taken both Gas-X and chinese charcoal tablets and I recommend the charcoal tablets highly,the charcoal coats the walls of your digestive track and also cuts gas. They seem to work well for me at any rate.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Rigorous testing has demonstrated that charcoal adsorbs gas when dry, but loses this ability when wet, which will happen to it in the intestine. Thus, charcoal is probably not terribly useful to treat intestinal gas.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I have to disagree the chinese charcoal tablets eliminate my gas cramps in about half an hour. They were about the size of a large B.B. and I found they worked better then any over the counter Gas remedy I could find. You should try them and see if they help they sure helped me alot. I don't care anymore about testing per se if it works great! They also coat your stomach like pepto-Bismol!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I missed something in that last post. You can have her kneel on the ground and put her head on the floor with her head facing left and her butt in the air. Have her put her hands to her side. This allows the gas to escape with the most free passage out. Don't laugh! It may sound funny but ask your doctor about it and their are probably some people on this bullentin board who find themselves in that position as the most comfortable position to be in when they are having a servere gas and cramp attack. I wish I could diagram it, but see if you can try it. Good luck! Sorry if it sounds weird!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 1999)

Isn't charcoal one of the ingredients used to filter water? That would certainly get it wet, but it seems to work.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Yes, charcoal adsorbs toxins while wet. So why doesnï¿½t it adsorb gas this way? I am not sure, it may depend a bit upon the fact that a lot of gas in in the intestine is colloidally dispersed as opposed to being dissolved.


----------



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

I took the charcoal capsules for intestinal gas. They worked great but they also gave me horrible diarrhea (worse than usual), the stool was gritty and my butt got absolutely raw! I would rather have the gas than a scalded a**![This message has been edited by Jen (edited 07-13-1999).]


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 1999)

Charcoal worked fine for me; I don't take it now; maybe I should. It always eased up the gas in the past; so why not take it now? Funny how our lives take on different twists and turns. I guess we need to all get back to nature - whatever that is anymore!AMF


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I am wondering now, but I don't think a person should take charcoal tablets everyday for gas. I am not sure but it might not be a good idea, I think you should only take them once in awhile when you have bad gas.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

If people believe it helps (despite that the fact that science says itï¿½s impossible), why not? Itï¿½s probably a placebo, but there is no probably no harm in that or in them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 1999)

Eric - the butt in the air thing does work, and I'm having a good howl right now! Also, if anyone can stand to hear me say it again, drink a big glass of water and lie down, try Eric's position or lie flat on your back, no pillow and put your knees in the air. Last resort, good 'ol fetal position. But you have to drink a good big glass of water (purified of course) first! It really propels the gas out of there! With Big Noise!dep


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I think some people thought I was kidding about that, but I was taught that by a doctor when I was little and it does work. I am glad it helped you. It is a very comfortable position when I am having a really bad attack and am squirming around like a fish out of water and I can't find any position for my body other then that one. We could probably all get in that position when we have gas an release enough energy to supply the needs of a small city.


----------



## Nan (Jul 14, 1999)

Eric, Your suggestions brought back memories. My mother always said that position worked for gas!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 1999)

Eric, thanks for the advice. Fortunately, we had already discovered that position quite by accident. That is my daughter's position of choice when her stomach is really killing her. We have seen the charcoal tablets they sell in the drugstore, but have never noticed Chinese charcoal tablets. Where do they sell them?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 1999)

Thanks, Flux, also!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I personally don't take the charcoal tablets at the moment. I use to buy them in China town in N.Y.C.. I would imagine a Chinese grocery store would carry them,but if you live in an area where that might not be a possible solution,you might be able to fiind them online somehow. But, I did find this! http://www.gicare.com/pated/egn0998.htm#pepto


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I am bumbing this for Sherry's mom,but the article is interesting in taking charcoal and other anti-gas meds.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 1999)

Eric, thanks again. I checked out that site--very informative.


----------

